# I'm excited to pull my March lawn core samples for analysis



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

Yeah, my life is so dull, that a lawn core analysis excites me...lol.

Just kidding, I have a good life with my kids, grand-kids and wife, BUT up hear in the frozen North, any activity that hints of Spring is a positive.

This sample will only be the 2nd for my lawn since I got serious in 2019 about putting my anemic yard through lawn care Boot Camp in 2019.

I am excited to see the results from my 2019:

core aeration
6 bags of Milo
3 bags of The Andersons Organic Humic DG 
Potassium spray addition
Spring, summer and Fall ferts'
Winter Nitrogen boost fert'
Gypsum (really helped stubborn ponding issues)
De-thatching w/Sunjoy dethatcher
Plus a few other treatments for bugs etc.

I hope that my next lawn analysis reveals a great payoff for the $700 of materials and about the 700 pounds of those materials that my senior citizen back had to absorb. :thumbup:


----------

